# Thoughts and Comments?



## JSutton (Mar 5, 2013)

Just playing around with shutter speeds and closeups.  Flash was used in both photos, which shows in reflections .. the water drop was fun to shoot, but I'd like feedback and advice for both. 

1.


2.


----------



## jenko (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like you went overboard on sharpening, making some of the noise more obvious. 

One has to do something pretty fantastic and creative with water drops to make them new and interesting. What may work better is the same shot with your reflection in the drop. 


The second shot is more interesting to me, but some basic technical issues are getting in the way, like focus and color. 

Sharpening an image is not equal to focus. If an image is in focus, sharpening becomes something used subtlety, if it is even necessary at all. 

Bee shot looks too saturated. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## JSutton (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm completely new to photography and just getting started in school for it. So any advice is a huge help. Thank you very much!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 17, 2013)

The water drop shot is pretty cool. For shot 2 the flower overwhelms the bee which I think is the main subject - try zooming more in on the bee, open up the aperture more, stand further back and zoom in to give part of the flower a more blurry background while keeping the focus and sharpness on the bee.


----------



## JSutton (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome, I'll keep that in mind.  Thanks for the comments and feedback all.


----------

